# Заполнить межпозвонковый диск гиалуроновым гелем и поставить заплатку



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2020)

*Исследователи из США и Италии предлагают одновременно заполнять межпозвоночный диск гиалуроновым гелем и размещать на поверхности разрыва "заплатку", которая защитит от рецидива. Эта быстрая методика может полностью восстановить функции поврежденного диска.*

Гибкость и подвижность нашего позвоночника обеспечивается межпозвоночными дисками. Каждый из них состоит из желеобразного студенистого ядра и волокнистого фиброзного кольца. К сожалению, иногда фиброзная оболочка разрывается, что приводит к развитию грыжи. Ядро при этом выпячивается за пределы диска и раздражает близлежащие нервные окончания.

Существующие методы лечения межпозвоночной грыжи несовершенны. Обычно врачи удаляют ядро диска, оставляя его пустым, и зашивают разрыв. Другой вариант – заполнение диска замещающим материалом, который, впрочем, также может вытечь через плохо заделанное отверстие.

Команда исследователей из США и Италии, о работе которых рассказывает New Atlas, разработала подход, который сочетает заполнение и залечивание разрыва межпозвоночного диска. После того, как ядро диска удалено стандартным методом, необходимо впрыснуть в него гель гиалуроновой кислоты, а затем нанести на разрыв фиброзного кольца смесь коллагена и рибофлавина.



> Воздействие света высокой интенсивности активирует рибофлавин, в результате чего коллагеновые волокна соединяются, формируя прочную «заплатку». Со временем в нее мигрируют клетки с соседних участков, формируя естественную ткань.


Авторы отмечают, что вся процедура занимает всего пять-десять минут и позволяет полностью восстановить функции межпозвоночного диска. Методику уже успешно опробовали на овцах. Если испытания с участием людей подтвердят ее эффективность, у врачей появится более совершенный способ лечения межпозвоночной грыжи.

Взято вот отсюда https://zen.yandex.ru/media/htech_p...iu-gryju-za-10-minut-5e6b9eda720e971242d3c449
А ими вот отсюда https://newatlas.com/medical/technique-refills-patches-herniated-discs/


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Мар 2020)

Медицина, такая медицина. Поэтому бегите от врачей, которые всегда во всем уверены сегодня. То что сегодня норма , завтра - варварство.
По поводу наполнителя интересно, только он будет работать вместо своего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Медицина, такая медицина. Поэтому бегите от врачей, которые всегда во всем уверены сегодня. То что сегодня норма , завтра - варварство.


Это Вы где прочитали, что описанное отменяет вчерашнее. Оно дополняет.
Заплатки придумали давно, а наполнять додумали только сейчас.
 А так, бегите, бегите. Врачам работы хватит.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Мар 2020)

Ну вот я к тому что раньше только потрошили диск вроде как. а сейчас ядро заменяют.
у знакомого в выписке "с замещением ткани пластичной массой <название>” это интересно что там заместили? вно не ядро пульпозное


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2020)

@Sergei_Vorobey, и еще лет 15 будут потрошить диск, пока придумают что-то действительно стоящее.
Но и тогда большей части людей будут потрошить, поскольку это наиболее физиологичное решение, заданное природой и ускоряемое медициной.
И лишь некоторым будут ставить протез (подвижный) диска или делать вышеописанное действие. Эти некоторые будут в основном молодые с травматической "острой" грыжей. Поскольку если у человека уже все "просело" несколько лет назад, то вернуть обратно не удастся даже самыми продвинутыми технологиями.


----------



## alenaspina (24 Мар 2020)

Отлично, что ведутся разработки в нейрохирургии грыж. Для спортсменов это будет вообще спасение, да и для всех. Только пока разработают, внедрят, обучат, уже внуки появятся🙈


----------



## Vladimir_2 (25 Мар 2020)

Чем это отличается от склерозирования диска в ода? Тоже вводят состав в диск, потом лазером нагревают, и щели/трещины диска вулканизируются как в автошине, насколько я понял.


----------

